# tapered stave bowls



## rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking for a chart or formula for calculating the angles for tapered stave bowl construction. I have seen them where you put in the height,diameters,and number of staves,etc and it calculates the angles. Can anyone help me ?
Ray N


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

try this:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/intermediate/staves-and-segments/;jsessionid=AGOBBVQPEUVBKCQCEASCCZQ?page=2


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

And this: http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/intermediate/staves-and-segments/


----------



## tommyd (Oct 28, 2009)

just google compound angles and there are several sites.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Googling works


----------



## rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

I think i got it ….thanks to all


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

How many staves?

Divide 360 by the number of staves and the answer is your angle in degrees.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Not quite, the miter will be half of that angle.


----------

